

Gistub - A gist-like application for sharing code snippets in house - seratch
http://gistub.herokuapp.com
Gistub is a stand alone application for sharing snippet such as gist.github.com.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;seratch&#x2F;gistub<p>If you&#x27;re familiar with Rails apps, you can set up Gistub in several minutes.<p>Many companies and organizations use Gistub for sharing code snippets safely in house.
======
seratch
[https://github.com/seratch/gistub](https://github.com/seratch/gistub)

Gistub is a stand alone application for sharing snippet such as
gist.github.com.

If you're familiar with Rails apps, you can set up Gistub in several minutes.

Many companies and organizations use Gistub for sharing code snippets safely
in house.

------
ma2ge
It's quite nice a 99 percent code coverage.

